# Clearance trains at Hobby Lobby :/



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

Going to Hobby Lobby is a win-win for my wife and I... she gets to play with fabric and I get to check out the train isle :thumbsup:

Usually in the Clearance section there is nothing - but today they had four Bachmann train sets there... every single one was missing the engine AND most of the rolling stock. Except for one box, only the caboose was left.

The prices? Each still over $100! 

They were crazy busy or I'd have grabbed the store manager and attempted to make him/her/it see reason. At a cheap enough price, I'd still rescue them for the track and the DCC controller - seems like someone here is always looking for one.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

"Clearance" means the store wants it out of inventory. It doesn't mean it's a good deal.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

At that price, they're going to have them for a while.


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

Stultus said:


> Going to Hobby Lobby is a win-win for my wife and I... she gets to play with fabric and I get to check out the train isle :thumbsup:
> 
> Usually in the Clearance section there is nothing - but today they had four Bachmann train sets there... every single one was missing the engine AND most of the rolling stock. Except for one box, only the caboose was left.
> 
> ...


In the hobby lobby by me, the store removes the locomotive from the package and keeps it in the back because people steal them from those bachmann sets. Seems like it would just be easier to keep them behind a glass case.


----------



## janedoedad (Jan 24, 2016)

I have picked up a few of these at Hobby Lobby over the years. The prices will be further marked down every so often. After a month or two, get with the (Head) Manager and they will likely work a deal.

The EZ-Command units sell quickly on eBay.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

A hundred dollars for a basic EZ controller and a bit of track doesn't seem like a good deal. With the rest of the gear perhaps, if you really want it. I'd always advise to buy product not price.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

nicksim86 said:


> In the hobby lobby by me, the store removes the locomotive from the package and keeps it in the back because people steal them from those bachmann sets. Seems like it would just be easier to keep them behind a glass case.


thats weird, at the store near me they're just sitting on the shelf.


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

ask them if they are holding the rest in the back so people don't rip them off. normal price the EZ-DC is about that price, get trains with it at that price, not too bad, but with the way they price and buyer demand desire whatever, they might go at that price...or not, maybe they drop the price to intice some more, maybe it sells, or not, but I have learned...grab when you can, because it might be gone the next time. I was surprised to find Rapido Grand Truck passenger cars at my LHS, about the normal price anyways, like 69 bucks or so, I said, well...I will wait a week and pick them up....nopers, gone next week...and they are not manufacturing them now, I asked them.
Dum dee dumb dumb, getem now. Maybe in a few years they will bring them back out but I will have to scrounge train shows, ebay, wherever.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> thats weird, at the store near me they're just sitting on the shelf.


I've seen it both ways at the store near me

Probably depends on the area, shoplifting and who's in charge.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

dinwitty said:


> I was surprised to find Rapido Grand Truck passenger cars at my LHS, about the normal price anyways, like 69 bucks or so, I said, well...I will wait a week and pick them up....nopers, gone next week...and they are not manufacturing them now, I asked them


Yep, the way they are producing model trains now, grab them when they are available, or you'll be kicking yourself because someone else always will and you'll be left with nothing.....

I know model railroaders are notorious for being cheap-wads, but sometimes you gotta spend to get what you want....if you want it bad enough.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Yep, the way they are producing model trains now, grab them when they are available, or you'll be kicking yourself because someone else always will and you'll be left with nothing.....
> 
> I know model railroaders are notorious for being cheap-wads, but sometimes you gotta spend to get what you want....if you want it bad enough.....


You're right in that many things are being produced in limited production runs that don't produce much excess over the pre-orders, but I've actually picked up some overstocks rather cheaply (most notably Walthers' Mainline DL-109's, DC only, for $60 each, more than half off).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, you're just lucky that nobody else wanted those.....otherwise, you wouldn't even have seen them marked down! Or seen them at all!

I guess luck has to play in every now and then....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, you're just lucky that nobody else wanted those.....otherwise, you wouldn't even have seen them marked down! Or seen them at all!
> 
> I guess luck has to play in every now and then....


No argument. But if luck is what it takes, then I'm happy to have it.


----------

